
George W. Bush is smarter than you - bshanks
http://keithhennessey.com/2013/04/24/smarter/
======
manyoso
Really?

[http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/bushisms/200...](http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/bushisms/2009/01/ws_greatest_hits.html)

------
bshanks
By way of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10990105](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10990105)

------
bediger4000
I'm personally willing to go with that assertion. Nobody gets to be President
by being stupid, as near as I can tell.

But if I buy that Bush is so smart, then I have to feel even worse, much
worse, about his dragnet surveillance programs, the Iraq War, and a bunch of
other stuff, virtually his entire legacy. If he's that smart, why did he lie
to us about "WMD", and the (non-)connection between Saddam Hussein's Iraq and
Al Qeada? What was the real motive for the huge manipulations to get the USA
to commit to that war? Why did he think that "SOLARWIND" was such a great
idea? Dragnet surveillance is very much against the American tradition, and
has definite bad effects, and a slippery slope argument against it. Why did he
OK that? Why did he OK "enhanced interrogation" I mean torture?

There's just so many follow-on questions to that assertion. Did Keith
Hennessey really mean to open that kind of a can of worms about Bush?

